# Do dogs catch colds?



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

When I took Cuba out for a walk this evening, he sneezed about three times in succession and then it sounded like he was sniffling. Do dogs catch colds? Or is it probably allergies? The leaves are really starting to fall off the trees here in Georgia.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*dogs get upper respiratory infections*

a couple of sneezes only is probably allergies...but more can be upper respiratory...doesn't happen too often though...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not surprised to read that it's RARE. Because Pablo makes sure he gets all the rare things like maggots and colds, LOL. He caught a cold when we flew to Berlin this summer. I didn't know dogs could catch one but yep sure enough he was sneezing, sleeping HOURS, had a low grade fever and a runny nose. He was miserable for 3 days and was barely able to be carried to the tree to potty. Poor guy.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> I'm not surprised to read that it's RARE. Because Pablo makes sure he gets all the rare things like maggots and colds, LOL. He caught a cold when we flew to Berlin this summer. I didn't know dogs could catch one but yep sure enough he was sneezing, sleeping HOURS, had a low grade fever and a runny nose. He was miserable for 3 days and was barely able to be carried to the tree to potty. Poor guy.


Oh, that sounds terrible! Cub isn't that bd, but I have noticed more sneezing than usual lately.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marble sneezes a few times a week, too. I always wondered what caused it????
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I've noticed it too. With Scooter I think it's because he has to stick his nose into every pile of leaves we pass on a walk. Or go into the back corners of the yard where the leaves tend to pile up when he's in the backyard. LOL He does sneeze more after we've been outside, lots of dust and mess from the leaves falling. And it's cold today!!! Brrr...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dogs sometimes sneeze to get attention or even as an invitation to play. Pretty cool.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Esperanita said:


> When I took Cuba out for a walk this evening, he sneezed about three times in succession and then it sounded like he was sniffling. Do dogs catch colds? Or is it probably allergies? The leaves are really starting to fall off the trees here in Georgia.


No, Dogs don't get colds. Could be dust up the nose or something else in the nose, but not a cold.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy said:


> No, Dogs don't get colds. Could be dust up the nose or something else in the nose, but not a cold.


Really? Now I'm confused...when I took Pablo to the vet in Berlin wondering what he had, the vet told me he has a cold. He had all the symptoms a human would have. I too was surprised cause I thought dogs don't get colds, but she told me they rarely do but it exists.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, dogs don't get colds like us humans do, but they DO get respiratory infections that have the same symptoms as a human cold but are caused by canine viruses and bacteria. Kennel cough is one such example but a canine flu virus (parainfluenza) can also affect your dog and give him cold-like symptoms.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I think he started to do the reverse sneeze thing too. I will watch him and if it gets any worse, I guess it is off to the vet. The daycare owner mentioned that a lot of dogs start the sneezing thing about now in Georgia. I hate being sick myself, so I think I'm projecting...

Hope


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Hope! You sound like me. Whatever you do, don't do research on WebMD! You'll be convinced you're dying by the time you read a few things.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> LOL Hope! You sound like me. Whatever you do, don't do research on WebMD! You'll be convinced you're dying by the time you read a few things.


ound: Too true!


----------

